# Fun Video



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is a video I made a few years ago from some clips I had taken over the last few years. Some is taken in Holland and some here in the states. I am the decoy in some of it and the cameraman for others. Someone actually stole it off a buddy's website and posted it on Youtube under their name. either way here is the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvuPawZb-Es


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

That is a fun video Joel, Can you explain to me a little of what the training is about and for sport?

Thanks for putting that up


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Most of the video was shot at the Rotterdam K9 unit in Holland. During thier inservice training at various locations in Rotterdam. Some is KNPV clubs and some is local training here in AZ. I would be happy to answer any specific questions you may have. There is just so much differant stuff in there it would take me a long time to give you a play by play of the whole video. Most IS PSD type work though


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

one of my favorites...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Very good video!


----------



## Gregg Tawney (Apr 4, 2006)

One of my favorites too.....I used to watch this video before training to get psyched....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Then you watched the FR selectiffs video to get a sense of reality??? LOL : P


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I like those. 

DFrost


----------



## yana_soso24 (7 mo ago)

Joel Anderson said:


> Most of the video was shot at the Rotterdam K9 unit in Holland. During thier inservice training at various locations in Rotterdam. Some is KNPV clubs and some is local training here in AZ. I would be happy to answer any specific questions you may have. There is just so much differant stuff in there it would take me a long time to give you a play by play of the whole video. Most IS PSD type work though


Hey Joel. I know this is old but I was hoping you could help me. I have a dutchie from Rotterdam holland who was a police k9 in AZ. Do you know where AZ gets their dogs?


----------

